# Sticky  PC Games System Requirements



## RockmasteR

in this thread you will find all the Minimum and recommended (if available) requirements of the latest and upcoming PC games

to go directly to a desired game, just press its link

*{if you have any Requests about this thread, please PM me, with the subject title: "[game's name] requirements"}*

*Please be advised:

meeting the minimum requirements of the game will let you play it on low settings with a lower resolution, to be able to fully enjoy the game, you have to meet - + recommended settings
To play the game on the highest settings available with a high resolution your system has to exceed the Recommended Requirements.*

*UPDATE: Now you can find a link to "Can you Run it" and "GameOMeter" under each game*

*Page 1: (1)From Dust, (2)Bastion, (3)E.Y.E: Divine Cybermancy, (4)Dead Island, (5)Tropico 4, (6)Driver: San Francisco, (7)Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine, (8)Deus Ex: Human Revolution, (9)Call of Juarez: The Cartel, (10)Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad, (11) Hard Reset, (12) Serious Sam 3, (13) Rage, (14) F1 2011, (15) LA NOIRE, (16) FIFA 12, (17) PES 2012, (18) Need for Speed: The Run, (19) Battlefield 3*

*Page 2: (20) Dead Rising 2: Off the Record, (21) MDK2 HD, (22) Might & Magic Heroes VI, (23) Batman Arkham City, (24) The Lord of the Rings: War in the North, (25) Saints Row: The Third, (26) Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3, (27) The Adventures of Tintin, (28) The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim, (29) Renegade Ops, (30) Assassin's Creed Revelations, (31) Trine 2, (32) Darkness II, (33) Alan Wake, (34) Mass Effect 3, (35) Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning, (36) Syndicate, (37) Ridge Racer Unbounded, (38) Diablo III, (39) Max Payne 3 

Page 3: (40) Ghost Recon: Future Soldier (41) Sleeping Dogs *


----------



## RockmasteR

*From Dust (Ubisoft, 8/17/2011)*
*
Minimum Requirements:*

OS: Windows XP SP3 / Vista SP2 / Windows 7 SP1
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo 1.8Ghz / AMD Athlon64 X2 4400+ 2.3 Ghz
Memory: 1 GB (XP) / 2GB (Vista/Windows7)
Graphics: 256 mb / shader 3.0 GeForce 8800 GT or ATI Radeon HD 3000+
DirectX®: 9.0c
Hard Drive: 4 GB
Sound: DirectX 9.0 –compliant sound card
Peripherals: Keyboard, mouse, optional controller

*Recommended Requirements*

OS: Windows XP SP3 / Vista SP2 / Windows 7 SP1
Processor: Intel Core i7 920 2.66 Ghz or AMD Phenom II X4 3.00 Ghz
Memory: 3 GB DDR3
Graphics: 512 MB / GeForce 9 or ATI Radeon HD 4000 series
Hard Drive: 4 GB
Sound: DirectX 9.0 –compliant sound card
Peripherals: Keyboard, Mouse, joystick optional (Xbox 360® Controller for Windows recommended)

*Can you Run it?*

*GameOMeter*


----------



## RockmasteR

*Bastion (Warner Bros., 8/16/2011)*
*
System Requirements*

OS: Windows XP, Vista, 7
Processor: 1.7 GHz Dual Core or Greater
Memory: 2 GB
Hard Disk Space: 1.6 GB
Video Card: 512 MB DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics card (shader model 2)
DirectX®: 9.0c
Sound: DirectX 9.0c compatible

*Can you Run it?*


----------



## RockmasteR

*E.Y.E: Divine Cybermancy (Streum On Studio, 7/29/2011)*

*Minimum Requirements:*

OS: Windows® 7 32/64-bit / Vista 32/64 / XP
Processor: Pentium 4 3.0GHz, Athlon 64 3000+ or better
Memory: 1 GB for XP / 2GB for Vista
Hard Disk Space: At least 6 GB of free space
Video Card: : DirectX 9 compatible video card with 128 MB, Shader model 2.0. ATI X800, NVidia 6600 or better
DirectX®: 9.0c
Sound: DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card


*Recommended Requirements:*

OS: Windows® 7 32/64-bit / Vista 32/64 / XP
Processor: Intel core 2 duo 2.4GHz or AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+
Memory: 1 GB for XP / 2GB for Vista
Hard Disk Space: At least 6 GB of free space
Video Card: : DirectX 9 compatible video card with Shader model 3.0. NVidia 7600, ATI X1600 or better
DirectX®: 9.0c
Sound: DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card

*Can you Run it?*


----------



## RockmasteR

*Dead Island (Deep Silver, 9/6/2011)*

*Minimum Requirements:*

OS: Windows XP, Vista
Processor: Core 2 Duo 2.66 GHz
Memory: 1 GB RAM
Graphics: Nvidia Geforce 8600 GT or ATI 2600XT 512MB VRAM
DirectX®: DirectX 9.0C
Hard Drive: 7 GB available hard drive space
Other: keyboard, mouse

*Recommended Requirements:*

OS: Windows 7
Processor: Core 2 Duo 2.66 GHz
Memory: 4 GB RAM
Graphics: GeForce 9600 (1GB)
DirectX®: DirectX 9.0C
Hard Drive: 7 GB available hard drive space
Other: keyboard, mouse

*Can you Run it?*

*GameOMeter*


----------



## RockmasteR

*Tropico 4 (Kalypso, 8/30/2011)*

*Minimum Requirements:
*

Operating System: Windows XP SP3 (32-bit), Vista / 7 (32 or 64-bit)
Processor: 2 GHz Dual Core CPU
Memory: 1 GB RAM
HDD: 5 GB free hard disk space
Graphics: Shader Model 3.0 (Geforce 6600 or higher, Radeon X1600-Series), 256 MB, DirectX 9.0c


*Recommended Requirements:*

Operating System: Windows Vista / 7 (32 or 64-bit)
Processor: 2 GHz Quad Core CPU
Memory: 2 GB RAM
HDD: 5 GB free hard disk space
Graphics: Shader Model 3.0 (Geforce 8800 or higher, Radeon HD4000-Series or higher), 512 MB, DirectX 9.0c

*Can you Run it?*

*GameOMeter*


----------



## RockmasteR

*Driver: San Francisco (Ubisoft, 9/6/2011)*

*Minimum System Requirements*

OS: Windows XP, Vista or Windows 7
CPU: Intel Pentium D 3.0 Ghz or AMD Athlon64 X2 4400+ 2.2Ghz
RAM: 1GB Windows XP / 2GB Windows Vista/7
HDD: 10 GB free disk space
Graphics: 256 MB Graphics Memory with shader 4.0
Sound Card: DirectX 9 Compatible
DirectX: Version 9.0c
*
Recommended System Requirements*

OS: Windows XP, Vista or Windows 7
CPU: Intel Core2Quad Q6600 2.4Ghz or Athlon II X4 620 2.6Ghz
RAM: 2 GB
HDD: 8 GB free disk space
Graphics: 512 MB Graphics Memory with Shader 4.0
Sound Card: DirectX 9 Compatible
DirectX: Version 10

*Supported Graphics Cards:*

ATI®: Radeon HD2600XT & above, HD3850 & above, HD4650 & above, HD5650 & above, HD6450 & above.
nVidia®: GeForce 8600GT & above, 9600GT & above), GT130 & above, GT240 & above, GT320 & above, GT430 & above, GT 530 & above.

*Can you Run it?*

*GameOMeter*


----------



## RockmasteR

*Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine (THQ, 9/6/2011)*

*Minimum Requirements:*

OS – Windows XP SP3, Windows Vista SP1, Windows 7
Processor – 2.0Ghz Dual core CPU (any Core 2 Duo or AMD X2 or better)
RAM – 1GB (XP), 2GB (Vista), 2GB (Windows 7)
Hard Drive – 20 GB space free (10 GB free after install)
Video Card – 256MB Video Card using Shader Model 3 & DirectX 9.0 or better (Performance equivalent to an AMD Radeon 3850 or NVIDIA GeForce 8800GT)
Online Steam account

*Recommended Requirements:*

OS – Windows 7
Processor – Any Quad-core AMD or Intel Processor
RAM – 1GB (XP), 2GB (Vista), 2GB (Windows 7)
Hard Drive – 20 GB space free (10 GB free after install)
Video Card – 512MB Video Card using Shader Model 3 & DirectX 9.0 or better (Performance equivalent to an AMD Radeon 5750 or NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260)
Online Steam account

*Can you Run it?*

*GameOMeter*


----------



## RockmasteR

*Deus Ex: Human Revolution (Square Enix, 8/23/2011)*

*Minimum Requirements:*

OS: Windows XP, Windows Vista or Windows 7
Processor: 2 GHz dual core
Memory: 1 GB RAM (Windows XP) / 2 GB (Windows Vista and Windows 7)
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce 8000 series or ATI Radeon HD 2000 series or better
DirectX®: DirectX 9.0c
Hard Drive: 8.5 GB 

*Recommended Requirements:*

OS: Windows 7
Processor: AMD Phenom II X4 or Intel Core 2 Quad or better
Memory: 2 GB
Graphics: AMD Radeon HD 5850
DirectX®: DirectX 9.0c
Hard Drive: 8.5 GB

*Can you Run it?*

*GameOMeter*


----------



## RockmasteR

*Call of Juarez: The Cartel (Ubisoft, 9/13/2011)*

*Minimum System Requirements:*

OS: Windows XP/Visa/7
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo 2GHz, AMD Athlon 64 X2 2Ghz
Memory: 1GB for Windows XP, 2GB for Windows Vista/7
Graphics: DirectX 9.0c compatible - Nvidia 8800GT /ATI 3850
DirectX®: 9.0c
Hard Drive: 8GB
Sound: DX 9.0c compatible

*Recommended System Requirements:*

OS: Windows XP/Visa/7
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo 3GHz, AMD Athlon 64 X2 3Ghz or better
Memory: 2GB for Windows XP, 3GB for Windows Vista/7
Graphics: Nvidia GTX 260/ATI 4870 or better recommended

*Can you Run it?*


----------



## RockmasteR

*Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad (Tripwire Interactive, 9/13/2011)*

*Minimum*

OS: Windows XP/Vista/7
Processor: Dual Core 2.3 GHz or better
Memory: 2 GB
Graphics: 256 MB SM 3.0 DX9 Compliant NVIDIA® GeForce 7800 GTX or better ATI® Radeon® HD 2900 GT or better
DirectX®: DirectX 9.0c
Hard Drive: 8 GB free hard drive space
Sound: Windows Supported Sound Card
Other: Broadband Internet Connection required 

*Recommended*

OS: Windows XP/Vista/7
Processor: Quad Core 2.6 GHz or better
Memory: 3 GB
Graphics: 512 MB SM 3.0 DX9 Compliant NVIDIA® GeForce GTX 260 or better ATI® Radeon® HD 5750 or better
Hard Drive: 8 GB free hard drive space
Sound: Sound Blaster Audigy or better

*Can you Run it?*

*GameOMeter*


----------



## RockmasteR

*Serious Sam 3: BFE (Devolver Digital, TBA)*
*
Minimum System Requirements:*

CPU: Dual-core from Intel or AMD at 2.0 GHz
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce 7800/7900/8600 series
OS: Windows XP 32-bit (with service pack 2 or 3)
Memory: 1GB / 4GB free hard drive space
Sound Card: directX9.0c Compatible Sound Card

*Recommended System Requirements:*

CPU: Quad-core from Intel or AMD at 2.0 GHz
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce 480/580 GTX
OS: Windows 7 64-bit
Memory: 4GB / 4GB free hard drive space
Sound Card: DirectX9.0c Compatible Sound Card

*Can you Run it?*

*GameOMeter*


----------



## RockmasteR

*Hard Reset (Flying Wild Hog, 9/16/2011)*

*Minimum Requirements:*

OS: Windows XP/Vista/7
Processor: 2.5 GHz Intel Pentium 4 / AMD Athlon 64
RAM: 2 GB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8800GS 512 MB / ATI Radeon 3870 or better
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: DirectX 9.0c
Hard Drive: 4 GB free hard drive space


*Recommended Requirements:*

OS: Windows XP/Vista/7
Processor: Intel Quad Core 2.3 GHz / AMD Phenom X4 2.5 GHz
RAM: 3 GB
Graphics Card: 512MB NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT / ATI Radeon 4870 or better
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: DirectX 9.0c
Hard Drive: 4 GB free hard drive space

*Can you Run it?*

*
GameOMeter*


----------



## RockmasteR

*RAGE (Bethesda Softworks, 10/4/2011)*

*Minimum Requirements:
*
OS: Win XP SP3, Vista, Win 7
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo or Equivalent AMD
Memory: 2GB
Hard Disk Space: 25GB
Video Card: GeForce 8800, Radeon HD 4200


*Recommended Requirements:
*
OS: Win XP SP3, Vista, Win 7
Processor: Intel Core 2 Quad or Equivalent AMD
Memory: 4GB
Hard Disk Space: 25GB
Video Card: GeForce 9800 GTX, ATI Radeon HD 5550

*Can you Run it?*

*GameOMeter*


----------



## RockmasteR

*F1 2011 (Codemasters, 9/20/2011)*

*Minimum Requirements*:

OS: Windows XP/Vista/7
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.4Ghz or AMD Athlon X2 5400+
Memory: 2GB Ram
Graphics: GeForce 7800/Radeon X1800 or higher
DirectX®: DirectX 9.0c
Hard Drive:12.5 GB HD space
Sound: DirectX Compatible Soundcard or onboard audio
Other Requirements: Online play requires log-in to Games For Windows - Live. Click here for a list of countries/regions with service.

Network Requirements:
Broadband internet connection required (512kbps+ recommended)
TCP/IP Network

Supported Graphics Cards:
ATI Radeon x1800, x1900, x1950, HD2400, HD2600, HD2900, HD3XXX Series, HD4XXX Series, HD5XXX Series, HD6XXX Series
NVIDIA Geforce 7800, 7900, 7950, 7950Gx2, 8400, 8600, 8800, 9600, 9800, 9800Gx2, GeForce 210, GT220, GTS250, GTX2XX Series, GTX4XX Series, GTX5XX Series
Not compatible with all integrated sound/graphics solutions (inc. laptops).

*Recommended Requirements for DX11*:

OS: Windows 7
Processor: Intel Core i5 or AMD Phenom II x4
Memory:4GB Ram GB RAM
Graphics: GeForce GTX460 or ATI Radeon HD 5850
DirectX®: 11
Hard Drive:12.5 GB HD space
Sound: DirectX Compatible Soundcard or onboard Audio

*Can you Run it?*

*GameOMeter*


----------



## RockmasteR

*LA NOIRE (Rockstar Games, 11/8/2011)*

*System Specifications:*

- Operating System: Windows 7 / Windows Vista Service Pack 1 / Windows XP Service Pack 3 / OnLive for PC or Mac
- Processor: Intel Dual Core 2.2GHz to Quad Core 3.2GHz / AMD Dual Core 2.4Ghz to Quad Core 3.2Ghz
- RAM: 2GB to 8GB
- Hard drive space: 16GB
- Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT 512MB to NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 1536MB / Radeon HD 3000 512MB to Radeon HD 6850 1024MB
- Sound Card: 100% DirectX 9 Compatible
- DVD Drive

*Can you Run it?*

*GameOMeter*


----------



## RockmasteR

*FIFA 12 (EA Sports, 9/27/2011)*

*Minimum Requirements*

CPU with Dual core processor (Core duo 2 or better)
Intel Core2Duo @ 1.8Ghz on Windows XP / Windows Vista / Windows 7
1 Gigabyte of RAM (2 GB required for Windows Vista / Windows 7)
DirectX® 9.0c Compatible 3D accelerated 256 MB video card or equivalent
(must support Shader Model 3.0 or above - see supported chipsets in section 11)
DirectX® 9.0c Compatible Sound Card
512Kbps or greater broadband connection for online gameplay
MS compatible mouse
Keyboard
Please note that 16 bit colour is not supported
Required Operating Systems:
Windows XP SP2, Windows Vista, Windows 7
Note that Windows 95, Windows 98, Windows 2000, Windows ME, and Windows NT 4.0 are not supported.
Required Software:
DirectX® 9.0c

Recommended Chipsets:
NVIDIA GeForce® 6xxx series (6800 or greater)
NVIDIA GeForce® 7xxx series
NVIDIA GeForce® 8xxx series
NVIDIA GeForce® 9xxx series
NVIDIA GeForce® GTX 2xx series
ATI Radeon™ X1600 (X1600 or greater)
ATI Radeon™ X1800
ATI Radeon™ X1900
ATI Radeon™ X1950
ATI Radeon™ HD 2xxx series
ATI Radeon™ HD 3xxx series
ATI Radeon™ HD 4xxx series

Please note that NVIDIA GeForce 7300,8100,8200,8300 and 9300, ATI Redeon HD3200 and HD4350 are below minimum system requirement.

*Can you Run it?*

*GameOMeter*


----------



## RockmasteR

*PES 2012 (Konami, 10/14/2011)*

*Minimum system requirements:*

Windows XP SP3, Vista SP2, 7
Processor Intel Pentium IV 2.4GHz or equivalent
1 GB RAM
DirectX 9.0c compatible video card. Pixel shader 3.0 with 128 MB of RAM (NVIDIA GeForce 6600 or ATI Radeon x1300)
*
Recommended system requirements:*

Windows XP SP3, Vista SP2, 7
Processor Intel Core2 Duo 2.0GHz or equivalent
2 GB RAM or better
DirectX 9.0c compatible video card with Pixel shader 3.0 512MB RAM (AMD ATI Radeon HD2600 or NVidia GeForce 7900 or better)

*Can you Run it?*


----------



## RockmasteR

*Need for Speed: The Run (Electronic Arts, 11/18/2011)*

*Minimum System Requirements *

OS: Windows Vista SP2 32-bit
DirectX: DirectX 10
CPU: 2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo or equal AMD
Memory: 3 GB
HDD: 18 GB
Graphics (AMD): 512 MB RAM ATI Radeon 4870 or better
Graphics (NVIDIA): 512 MB RAM NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT or better
Sound: DirectX compatible
Input: Keyboard, Gamepad or Wheel, DVD Rom
Online: 512 KBPS Internet connection or better

Recommended System Requirements

OS: Windows 7 SP1 64-bit
DirectX: DirectX 11
CPU: 3.0 GHz Intel Core 2 Quad or equal AMD
Memory: 4 GB
HDD: 18 GB
Graphics (AMD): 1024 MB RAM ATI Radeon 6950
Graphics (NVIDIA): 1024 MB RAM NVIDIA GeForce GTX560
Sound: DirectX compatible
Input: Keyboard, Gamepad or Wheel, DVD Rom
Online: 512 KBPS Internet connection or better

*Can you Run it?*


----------



## RockmasteR

*Battlefield 3 PC requirements (Electronic Arts, 10/25/2011)*

*Minimum System Requirements*

OS: WINDOWS VISTA (SERVICE PACK 2) 32-BIT
PROCESSOR: 2 GHZ DUAL CORE (CORE 2 DUO 2.4 GHZ OR ALTHON X2 2.7 GHZ)
MEMORY: 2 GB
HARD DRIVE: 20 GB
GRAPHICS CARD (AMD): DIRECTX 10.1 COMPATIBLE WITH 512 MB RAM (ATI RADEON 3000, 4000, 5000 OR 6000 SERIES, WITH ATI RADEON 3870 OR HIGHER PERFORMANCE)
GRAPHICS CARD (NVIDIA): DIRECTX 10.0 COMPATIBLE WITH 512 MB RAM (NVIDIA GEFORCE 8, 9, 200, 300, 400 OR 500 SERIES WITH NVIDIA GEFORCE 8800 GT OR HIGHER PERFORMANCE)
SOUND CARD: DIRECTX COMPATIBLE
KEYBOARD AND MOUSE
DVD ROM DRIVE

*Recommended System Requirements*

OS: WINDOWS 7 64-BIT
PROCESSOR: QUAD-CORE CPU
MEMORY: 4 GB
HARD DRIVE: 20 GB
GRAPHICS CARD: DIRECTX 11 COMPATIBLE WITH 1024 MB RAM (NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 560 OR ATI RADEON 6950)
SOUND CARD: DIRECTX COMPATIBLE
KEYBOARD AND MOUSE
DVD ROM DRIVE

*Can you Run it?*

*GameOMeter*


----------



## RockmasteR

*Dead Rising 2: Off the Record (Capcom, 10/11/2011)*

*Minimum System Requirements*

Operating system: Windows Vista®/XP, Windows 7
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo 2.4 Ghz or better, AMD Athlon X2 2.2 Ghz or better
Memory: 2 GB RAM
Hard disk space: 8.5 GB free hard drive space
Video: NVIDIA® GeForce® 8800GTS or better, ATI RadeonTM HD 3850 or better
DirectX®: DirecX®9
Internet connection required for game activation.

*Can you Run it?*


----------



## RockmasteR

*MDK 2 HD (Beamdog, 10/13/2011)*

CPU : Intel CPU Pentium D 3.0GHz , AMD CPU Athlon LE-1660

Video Card: Nvidia GeForce GT 120 , ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT

RAM: 1 GB

Hard disk space 1 GB

DirectX 9


----------



## RockmasteR

*Might & Magic Heroes VI (Ubisoft, 10/13/2011)*

*Minimum Requirements:*

Operating System: Windows® XP or Windows Vista® or Windows® 7 (all 32/64bit)
Processor: 2 Ghz Intel® Pentium® Core 2 Duo E4400 or higher
2.6 Ghz AMD Athlon™ X2 5000+ or higher
RAM: 1 GB for Windows® XP / 1.5 GB for Windows® Vista®, Windows® 7
Video card: NVidia™ GeForce® 8600GTS (512 VRAM)
ATI™ Radeon 2600XT (512VRAM) or better
512 MB DirectX® 9.0c–compliant card
with Shader Model 3.0 or higher
See Supported List 1.1.3 for more information
DVD-ROM: DVD-ROM (8x)
Hard Drive Space: 8 GB
Sound: DirectX 9.0c Compatible Sound Card with Latest Drivers
Internet: Broadband required for multiplayer and online features
Peripherals: Windows-compatible mouse required

*Recommended Requirements*

Operating System: Windows® XP or Windows Vista® or Windows® 7
Processor: 2 Ghz Intel® Pentium® Core 2 Duo E6400 or higher
2.8 Ghz AMD Athlon™II X2 240 or higher
RAM: 2 GB for Windows® XP, Windows® Vista®, Windows® 7
Video card: NVidia™ GeForce® 8800GTX (1 GB VRAM)
ATI™ Radeon HD 3870 (1 GB VRAM) or better
512 MB DirectX® 9.0c–compliant card
Shader Model 3.0 or higher
See Supported List 1.1.3 for more information.
DVD-ROM: DVD-ROM (24x)
Hard Drive Space: 8 GB
Sound: DirectX® 9.0c Compatible Sound Card 5.1 with Latest Drivers
Internet: Broadband required for multiplayer mode and online features
Peripherals: Windows-compatible mouse required

Supported Video Cards at Release Time:

NVIDIA GeForce® 8600 or higher
NVIDIA GeForce™ 9 Series
NVIDIA GeForce™ 200 Series
NVIDIA GeForce™ 400 Series
NVIDIA GeForce™ 500 Series

ATI® RADEON® HD 2600 or higher
ATI® RADEON® HD 3000 Series
ATI® RADEON® HD 4000 Series
ATI® RADEON® HD 5000 Series
ATI® RADEON® HD 6000 Series

*Can You Run it?*

*GameOMeter*


----------



## RockmasteR

*Batman Arkham City (Warner Brothers, 11/15/2011)*

*Minimum System Requirements*

Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP, Vista or 7
CPU: Dual-Core CPU 2.4 Ghz
RAM: 2GB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA 8800 or ATI 3800 with 512MB of VRAM
Sound: Microsoft Windows XP/Vista or 7 compatible sound card (100% DirectX 9.0c-compatible)
DVD-ROM: Quad-speed (4x) DVD-ROM drive
Hard Drive: 17.5GB free disk space
Input Devices: 100% Windows XP/Vista or 7 compatible mouse and keyboard

*Recommended System Requirements*

Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7
CPU: Dual-Core CPU 2.5 GHz
RAM: 4GB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 or ATI Radeon HD 6850 with 768MB+ of VRAM (DirectX 11 compatible)
Sound: Microsoft Windows XP/Vista or 7 compatible sound card (100% DirectX 9.0c-compatible)
DVD-ROM: Quad-speed (4x) DVD-ROM drive
Hard Drive: 17.5 GB free disk space
Input Devices: 100% Windows XP/Vista or 7 compatible mouse and keyboard or Xbox 360 Controller for Windows

*Can you Run it?*

*GameOMeter*


----------



## RockmasteR

*The Lord of the Rings: War in the North(Warner Brothers, 11/1/2011)*

*Minimum Requirements:*

OS: Windows Vista/XP/7
Processor: Intel Core2 Duo 2.4GHz or AMD 64 X2 4400
Memory: 2 GB Ram
Hard Disk: 10 GB free hard drive space
Video Card: GeForce 8600 or Radeon HD 2600

*Can you Run it?*


----------



## RockmasteR

*Saints Row: The Third (THQ, 11/15/2011)*

*Minimum Requirements:*

OS: Windows® XP, Vista, 7
Processor: 2GHz Dual Core Processor (Intel® Core 2 Duo or AMD Athlon™ X2) or higher
Memory: 2GB System RAM or more
Graphics: 320MB Video RAM GPU w/ Shader Model 3.0 support. NVIDIA® GeForce® 8800 series or better. ATI Radeon™ HD3800 series or better
DirectX®: 9.0c
Hard Drive: 10GB
Sound: 100% DirectX® 9.0C compliant sound card or equivalent onboard sound
Co-Op Play:NVIDIA® GeForce® 8800 cards require 640MB of Video RAM. ATI Radeon™ HD3800 cards require 1GB of Video RAM

*Recommended Requirements:*

OS: Microsoft® Windows® 7
Processor: Any Quad Core Processor (Intel® Core i5 or AMD Phenom™ II X4) or 3.0+ Dual Core CPU
Memory: 4GB System RAM or more
Graphics: 1GB Video RAM GPU w/ Shader Model 4.0 support. NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 400 series or better. ATI Radeon™ HD5000 series or better
DirectX®: DirectX® 11
Hard Drive: 10 GB
Sound: 100% DirectX® 9.0C compliant sound card or equivalent onboard sound

*Can you Run it*

*GameOMeter*


----------



## RockmasteR

*Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 (Activision, 11/8/2011)*

*Minimum Requirements:*

OS: Windows XP / Windows Vista / Windows 7
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 or AMD Phenom X38750 processor or better
Memory: 16 GB free hard drive space / 2GB RAM
Video Card: Shader 3.0 or better 256 MB NVIDIA®GeForce 8600GT / ATI Radeon X1950 or better
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0C or later
*
Can you Run it?*

*GameOMeter*


----------



## RockmasteR

*The Adventures of Tintin (Ubisoft, 12/6/2011)*

*Minimum Requirements*
SUPPORTED OS: Windows XP (32/64 bits), Windows Vista (32/64 bits),
Windows 7 (32/64 bits)
Processor: Intel Core Duo 2GHz
RAM: 1 GB
Video Card: 256 MB DirectX 9.0 compliant video card (see supported list)
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0 –compliant sound card
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0
DVD-ROM: DVD-ROM dual-layer drive
Hard Drive Space: 8 GB
Peripherals Supported: Keyboard, mouse, optional controller

* This product does not support Windows 98/ME/2000/NT

*Recommended Requirements:*

Processor: Intel Core Duo 2 GHz,
Video Card: NVIDIA 9xxx, ATI 58xx or better
Sound: 5.1 sound card
Peripherals: Keyboard, mouse, joystick optional (Xbox 360 Controller for Windows recommended)

Supported Video Cards at Time of Release:
ATI RADEON HD 4000/5000/6000 series
NVIDIA GeForce 8/9/100/200/300/400/500 series

Laptop versions of these cards may work but are NOT supported.
The chipsets above mentionned are the only ones that will run this game.


----------



## RockmasteR

*The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (Bethesda, 11/11/2011)*

*Minimum Requirements:*

Operating System: Win XP/7/Vista (32 or 64 bit)
CPU: Dual Core 2Ghz Intel/AMD
Memory: 2GB RAM
Hard Disk: 6GB
Video Card: DirectX9 video card w/ 512MB RAM
Internet Connection required for Steam

*Recommended specs:*

Operating System: Win XP/7
CPU: Quad-Core Intel/AMD CPU
Memory: 4GB RAM
Hard Disk: 6GB Hard Drive Space
Sound: DirectX compatible sound card
Video Card: DirectX9 video card with 1GB memory. GTX 260/Radeon 4890 or higher
Internet Connection required for Steam

*Can you Run it?*

*GameOMeter*


----------



## RockmasteR

*Renegade Ops (SEGA, 9/13/2011)*

*Minimum System Requirements*

Processor: Intel CoreR 2 Duo 2.6 GHz or AMD Phenom X3 2.4GHz or similar
RAM:	2 GB
Video Memory: DX10 compatible graphics card with 256 MB memory (Nvidia 
GeForce 8800 series/ ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro)
Hard Drive Space: 10 GB
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7, Windows Vista (*Windows XP not 
supported*)
DirectX Version: 10

*Recommended System Requirements*

Processor: Intel CoreR i5 M540 or similar
RAM: 3 GB
Video Memory: DX10 compatible graphics card with 512 MB memory (Nvidia 
GeForce GTS 250 series/ ATI Radeon HD 5750 series)
Hard Drive Space: 10 GB

*Can you Run it?*

*GameOMeter*


----------



## RockmasteR

*Assassin's Creed Revelations (Ubisoft, 11/15/2011)*
*
Minimum Requirements*

CPU: Intel Core®2 Duo E4300 @ 1.8 Ghz or AMD Athlon64 X2 4600+ @ 2.4GHZ

Video Card: 256 MB DirectX® 9.0–compliant card with Shader Model 3.0 or higher (see supported list)

RAM: 1.5 GB Windows® XP / 2 GB Windows Vista® - Windows 7®
OS: Windows® XP SP3 / Windows Vista® SP2 /Windows 7® SP1
HDD: 12 GB
_
Additional Info: Internet: Temporary broadband connection required for one-time product registration at first launch, permanent broadband connection required for multi-player. *This product does not support Windows® 98/ME/2000/NT_

*Recommended Requirements*

CPU: Intel Core®2 Duo E6700 @ 2.6 GHz or AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+ @ 3.0Ghz or better

Video Card: 512 MB DirectX® 9.0 – compliant card with Shader Model 5.0 or higher

RAM: 1.5 GB Windows® XP / 2 GB Windows Vista® - Windows 7®
OS: Windows® XP SP3 / Windows Vista® SP2 /Windows 7® SP1
HDD: 12 GB


Supported Video Cards at Time of Release: AMD® Radeon® HD2000/3000/4000/5000/6000 desktop series nVidia GeForce® 8/9/GT200/GT400/GT500 desktop series Laptop versions of these cards may work but are NOT supported. These chipsets are the only ones that will run this game. For the most up-to-date minimum requirement listings, please visit the FAQ for this game on our support website at Ubisoft - Support.

*Can you Run it?*

*GameOmeter*


----------



## RockmasteR

*Trine 2 (Frozenbyte, 12/7/2011)
*

OS: Windows 7 / Vista / XP
Processor: 2.0 GHz CPU (Dual Core recommended)
Memory: 1 GB
Hard Disk Space: 1.5 GB
Video Card: ATi Radeon HD 2400 or NVIDIA GeForce 7600 or better (Shader Model 3.0 needs to be supported)
DirectX®: 9.0c
Sound: DirectX 9.0c compatible
Additional: *Please note that Trine 2 may not run on most Intel graphics solutions used in 2004-2009. The game does run on new (2010-) Intel HD Graphics 3000 or better. 

*Can you Run it*


----------



## RockmasteR

*Darkness II (2K Games, 2/7/2012)*

*Minimum Requirements:*

OS: Windows XP/Vista/7
Processor: Intel Core 2 @ 2GHz / AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+
Memory: 1.5GB RAM
Hard disk space: 10GB
Video card: 256MB Nvidia GeForce 8600 / ATI Radeon HD 2600 

*Recommended Requirements:*

OS: Windows XP/Vista/7
Processor: 2.4 GHz quad-core processor
Memory: 2GB RAM
Hard disk space: 10GB
Video card: 512+MB Nvidia GeForce 9800 GTX
Sound: DirectX compatible

*Can you Run it?

Game'O'Meter *


----------



## RockmasteR

*Alan Wake (Remedy Entertainment, 2/15/2012)
*
OS: Windows Vista or Windows 7
Processor: A dual core processor is required:

AMD: Athlon X2 2.8GHz
Intel: Core 2 Duo 2GHz
Memory: 2 GB
Hard Drive: 8 GB
Video Card: DirectX 10 compatible or later with 512MB RAM

AMD: ATI Radeon 3650, 4450, 5550, 6450 or higher (per series)
NVIDIA: GeForce 8600GT, 9500GT, GT120, GT430, GT520 (per series)
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c compatible
Input: Mouse and keyboard, Xbox360 controller also supported

Online Internet Connection is required for Steam

*Game'O'Meter*


----------



## RockmasteR

*Mass Effect 3 (EA Games, 3/6/2012)*

Minimum Spec:
OS – Windows XP SP3/Vista SP1, Win 7
Supported chipsets: NVIDIA 7900 or better; ATI X1800 or better. Please note that NVIDIA GeForce 9300, 8500, 8400, and 8300 are below minimum system requirements, as are AMD/ATI Radeon HD3200, HD3300, and HD4350. Updates to your video and sound card drivers may be required.
CPU – 1.8 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo (equivalent AMD CPU)
RAM – 1GB for XP / 2GB RAM for Vista/Win 7
Disc Drive – 1x speed
Hard Drive – 15 GB of free space
Video – 256 MB* (with Pixel Shader 3.0 support)
Sound – DirectX 9.0c compatible
DirectX – DirectX 9.0c August 2009 (included)

Recommended Spec:
OS – Windows XP SP3/Vista SP1, Win 7
CPU – 2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo (equivalent AMD CPU)
RAM – 2GB for XP / 4GB RAM for Vista/Win 7
Disc Drive – 1x speed
Hard Drive – 15 GB of free space
Video – AMD/ATI Radeon HD 4850 512 MB or greater, NVidia GeForce 9800 GT 512 MB or greater
Sound – DirectX 9.0c compatible

Online Internet Connection is required for Origin, you need to have a valid Origin account to be able to play the game.

*Can You Run it*

*Game'O'Meter*


----------



## RockmasteR

*Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning* (EA Games, 2/7/2012)

*Minimum System Requirements*

OS: Windows XP SP3 / Windows Vista SP2 / Windows 7 SP1
Processor: 2.2GHz Intel Core 2 Duo or 2.6GHz AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+
Memory: 1 GB RAM for Windows XP / 2 GB Windows Vista and Windows 7 Hard Disk Space: 10.5 GB
Video: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 / 512MB RAM or better (with Pixel Shader 3.0 support), 1280x720 minimum supported resolution
Sound: DirectX 9.0c compatible
DirectX: DirectX 9.0c

*Recommended System Requirements*

OS: Windows XP SP3 / Windows Vista SP2 / Windows 7 SP1
Processor: 2.4GHz Intel Core 2 Quad or 2.6GHz AMD Phenom X4
Memory: 3 GB RAM for Windows XP / 4 GB Windows Vista and Windows 7 Hard Disk Space: 10.5 GB
Video: NVIDIA GeForce GTX550Ti / 1GB RAM or better (with Pixel Shader 3.0 support), 1280x720 minimum supported resolution
Sound: DirectX 9.0c compatible
DirectX: DirectX 9.0c

*Can you Run it?

Game'O'Meter*


----------



## RockmasteR

*Syndicate (EA Games, 2/21/2012)*

OS:
Windows XP SP2
Windows Vista
Windows 7

CPU: Intel Core2 Duo (E4600) at 2.4Ghz or equivalent (Athlon 64 x 2) processor 


Video Card: ATI 4650 or Nvidia GeForce 8800GT (min. 512mb RAM) or better 


RAM: - XP SP2 with 2Gb RAM 
- Vista with 3Gb RAM 
- 7 with 2Gb RAM 

Hard Disk Space: 10.5Gb free space 

DirectX compatible sound card, and microphone for VoIP 
DirectX 9.0c compatible - SHADER 3.0 compliant

*Can you Run it*


----------



## RockmasteR

*Ridge Racer Unbounded (Namco Bandai, 3/27/2012)*

*Minimum System requirements *

OS:Windows XP, Vista SP2 32-bit, 7. [Windows up to date and latest service pack installed]
Processorual Core Athlon x2 2.6 GHz or Intel Equivalent
Memory:2 GB RAM
Graphics:512 MB RAM, ATI Radeon 4850 or higher, NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT or higher
DirectX®:9.0c
Hard Drive:3 GB HD space
SoundirectX Compatible
Other Requirements:Broadband Internet connection

*Can You Run it?*

*Game'O'Meter*


----------



## RockmasteR

*Diablo III (Blizzard, 5/15/2012)*


*Minimum Requirements*

Windows® XP/Vista/7 (latest service packs) with DX 9.0c
Intel Pentium® D 2.8 GHz or AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 4400+
NVIDIA® GeForce® 7800 GT or ATI Radeon™ X1950 Pro or better
1 GB RAM (XP), 1.5 GB (Vista/7)
12 GB available HD space
DVD-ROM (required for retail disc versions only)
Broadband** Internet connection
1024x768 minimum resolution

*Recommended Requirements*

Windows® Vista/7 (latest service packs)
Intel® Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz or AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 5600+ 2.8 GHz
2 GB RAM
NVIDIA® GeForce® 260 or ATI Radeon™ HD 4870 or better

*Can you Run it?*


----------



## RockmasteR

*Max Payne 3 (Rockstar Games, 5/29/2012)*

*Minimum Requirements:*

CPU: 2.4 GHz Intel Dual Core or 2.6 GHz AMD Dual Core
RAM: 2 GB
Video card: 512 MB Nvidia 8600 GT or Radeon HD 3400
HDD: 35 GB
OS: Windows XP SP3 or higher

*Game'O'Meter*


----------



## RockmasteR

*Ghost Recon: Future Soldier (Ubisoft, 6/12/2012)*

*Minimum Requirements*

OS: Windows XP (with Service Pack 3) / Windows Vista (with Service Pack 2) / Windows 7 (with Service pack 1), both 32 bit & 64 bit versions 
CPU: Intel Pentium D 3.0 Ghz or AMD Athlon64 X2 4400+ 2.2Ghz 
RAM: 1GB Windows XP / 2GB Windows Vista / Windows 7 
GPU: 256 MB DirectX–compliant, Shader 4.0–enabled video card 
DirectX 9.0c – compliant sound card HDD space : 25 GB 
HDD space : 25 GB

*Recommended Requirements *

CPU: Intel Core2 Quad Q9450/ AMD Phenom II X4 940 or higher 
RAM: 2 GB Windows XP / 3 GB Windows Vista & 7 
GPU: 1024 MB DirectX–compliant, Shader 4.0–enabled video card based on nVidia GeForce GTX 460 or AMD/ATi HD 5850 or better

*Game'O'Meter*


----------



## RockmasteR

*Sleeping Dogs (Square Enix, 8/17/2012)*


*Minimum Requirements*

OS: Windows Vista Service Pack 2
Processor: Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz or Althon X2 2.7 GHz
Memory: 2GB
Hard Disk Space: 10GB
Video Card: DirectX 10 or 11 compatible Nvidia or AMD ATI card, ATI Radeon 3870 or higher, Nvidia GeForce 8800 GT or higher
DirectX®: 10
Sound: DirectX compatible sound card

*Recommended Requirements *

OS: Windows 7
Processor: Quad-core Intel or AMD CPU
Memory: 4GB
Hard Disk Space: 15GB
Video Card: DirectX 11 Nvidia or AMD ATI card, Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 or ATI Radeon 6950
DirectX®: 11
Sound: DirectX compatible sound card

*Can Your Run it*


----------

